# T-jet replacement brushes



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Gang,

I am back to T-Jest after about 15 years and I see that JB's Thunder Brushes are no longer available. What are you guys using as drop-in replacement brushes for T-Jets? I see many different high copper content brushes on ebay, but I am not familiar with any of them.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Wizzard, slotech,OS3


----------



## Tjet Fun (11 mo ago)

I too am getting back into this after a nearly 15yr break. I used to use Wizzard E81 but only had 1[pair left in my old stuff, I just bought some E85 brushes as the E81 isnt made anymore. They seem to have a ridge around the edge of them. At first I stuck a pair in and the car was a DOG!!, then after reading a bit, I flat sanded the tops on 1500 grit paper then let the car run on a 9v battery for a few minutes to break um in. They seem to make good power after that.
Yea went looking for JB's also and noticed they are nolonger.........also noticed NOS Tjet chassis are nolonger 3 for $62 on ebay, more like 1 for that.....allots changed since 2007.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @Tjet Fun !


----------



## Tjet Fun (11 mo ago)

Thank You nice to have a place to talk tjets


----------



## Aizaz123 (10 mo ago)

great place to talk thanks


----------

